# Curious, Who made up the whole "let Jesus into your heart" thing to be saved?



## HobieYaker (Dec 28, 2013)

*Curious, Who made up the whole "let Jesus into your heart" thing to be saved?*

:question: I am curious. Who made up the whole "let Jesus into your heart" gospel. I have seen it written in past posts. Paul never proclaimed that to others, and I have never read that in the bible. So where did it come from, and why are some people preaching it? 
"But even if we or an angel from heaven should preach a gospel other than the one we preached to you, let them be under Godâ€™s curse!" Galations 1.8

Paul admitted to proclaiming one message to the Jews and Gentiles:

"I have declared to both Jews and Greeks that they must turn to God in repentance and have faith in our Lord Jesus." Acts 20:21 NIV

Are you "under Godâ€™s curse"?

In love, Albert


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I have said, Let Jesus into your heart many times. When I say that I am just just saying something as to opening your heart to Jesus' love and grace or even WWJD.

Feeding the hungry, clothing the naked, forgiveness, and much more as to what Jesus has taught us.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Paul wrote in Ephesians 3:17-19

That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love,
May be able to comprehend with all saints what is the breadth, and length, and depth, and height;
And to know the love of Christ, which passeth knowledge, that ye might be filled with all the fulness of God.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jdipper1 said:


> Paul wrote in Ephesians 3:17-19
> 
> That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love,
> May be able to comprehend with all saints what is the breadth, and length, and depth, and height;
> ...


Thank you, John.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Excellent question HobieYaker. You are seeking the truth and the truth shall set you free. The holy spirit is showing you things that the religious world does but those things are not in scripture. Jesus never taught such things. Don't conform to the religious system that says all is well and be blessed. Continue to seek the Lord and do his will with fear and trembling. For God is holy and just.


----------



## HobieYaker (Dec 28, 2013)

To my beloved Jdipper1 & DRD,

I love, and have recently read that letter for the Ephesian Church. "*To the saints who are at Ephesus and who are faithful in Christ Jesus*....." Eph.1:1 As a teacher, context is everything to understanding. This passage was written to believers in Christ. It was a prayer or benediction to them, not a means of salvation. Having Christ dwell within you is a product of your faith, not a prerequisite of salvation.

Keep it up brothers.. 
"Iron sharpens iron, So one man sharpens another." Proverbs 27:17

In love Albert


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

You are correct, it is not a prerequisite for salvation, but when Jesus fills your heart you want to follow Him. I personally don't know how you can believe in Jesus without feeling His love in your heart. While it is documented that there was a man named Jesus that agrees with the time if the Bible, it is by faith that we believe He *is* the Christ. He said to love one another love one another; as I have loved you, that ye also love one another. Without love in our heart, how can we believe?

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Collosians 3:15

Let the peace of Christ rule in you hearts, since as members of one body you were called to peace. And be thankful.

I think when folks say let Jesus into your hearts, they maybe suggesting along these lines as well.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*The New Covenant*

http://www.gotquestions.org/new-covenant.html


----------



## HobieYaker (Dec 28, 2013)

HobieYaker said:


> :question: I am curious. Who made up the whole "let Jesus into your heart" gospel. I have seen it written in past posts. Paul never proclaimed that to others, and I have never read that in the bible. So where did it come from, and why are some people preaching it?
> "But even if we or an angel from heaven should preach a gospel other than the one we preached to you, let them be under Godâ€™s curse!" Galations 1.8
> 
> Paul admitted to proclaiming one message to the Jews and Gentiles:
> ...


 I really do appreciate your input, but knowing that God's word is sufficient; why are we, (fallible mortal men), reinventing or adding to God's perfect word. Should we be not "leaning" on our understanding (Proverbs 3:5), or at worst adding to God's word? (Rev22:18)

In Love,
Albert

All responses welcomed!!


----------

